# Hmmm problem solved!



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

hmm had a big prob with snails in my P tank, appears that some of em survived and got into his new tank, but now i found they are great for a pet i recently caught








hehe the new snail exterminator. all i gotta do is take out the snails i find and dump into my pals terrarium hehe


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Cool. I never knew frogs ate snails. :smile:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

too bad that frog would be toast in 5 seconds in a p tank


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

my albino frogs (100% aquatic) eat snails like mad. I just let then multiply and my frogs take care of em too!! Go frogs


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I second that!! That would be nice to have a frog help with snail problems in a P tank if only they wouldnt get eatten.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

yeah i agree


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I wonder why P's won't eat snails. My Oscar will eat them shell and all but my rbp's won't even look at them. But then again my O will eat just about anything.

I also recommend loaches for snail extermination they seem to love them.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Will P's live with snails or will they just eat them?


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

P's seem to live with snails no problem. I think if you asked every member, they would say the same thing.

I asked why once, but no one asnswered. It must be a big secret.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

pamonster said:


> Will P's live with snails or will they just eat them?


 I've never had snails before, so don't know, but Kory mentioned above your post they don't.

Not sure if that means _all_ of them don't or not, or just his.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thomisdead said:


> I asked why once, but no one asnswered. It must be a big secret.


 as far as I know a piranha may look at a snail and decide it is a rubbish meal as it tastes bad and it is small and not worth eating, especially due to the horrible shell.

also I dont have snails - I don't know why, perhaps my piranhas do eat them, and I'm sure my other fish in my other tanks do also


----------



## rickyedcom (Aug 28, 2003)

My red bellies will NOT eat Ramshorn snails, which is cool because I breed them in the Red Belly tank and then throw them into my frontosa tank for them to eat! Free food!

Ricky


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

good lord! another thread revived from the dead. only 4 months.


----------

